# 1968 International Harvester 856 won't move



## 65 Hemi (Aug 24, 2021)

Harvester only moves about an inch. New hydraulic fluid and filter. All other hydraulics and steering works. Clutch works as well. MCV pump is primed. Could that pump be going bad? Any ideas? Everything is original as far as I know.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Does your tractor have a torque amplifier fitted to the transmission?, what makes you sure the clutch is working, have you tried to select other gears to check out clutch, does the clutch pedal have at least an inch of free play if you push the pedal down with your hand until you feel resistance?, if there has been no free play in your clutch for quite sometime, and you have a finger clutch plate, then you will have wear on the flywheel, plate and the pressure plate.


----------



## 65 Hemi (Aug 24, 2021)

FredM said:


> Does your tractor have a torque amplifier fitted to the transmission?, what makes you sure the clutch is working, have you tried to select other gears to check out clutch, does the clutch pedal have at least an inch of free play if you push the pedal down with your hand until you feel resistance?, if there has been no free play in your clutch for quite sometime, and you have a finger clutch plate, then you will have wear on the flywheel, plate and the pressure plate.


Yes it does have a TA. Theres a little free play in clutch. When clutch is engaged, I can shift gears fine with no gear grinding. If clutch is not engaged gears grind so im guessing the clutch works.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Have you tried engaging 2nd or 3rd gear to see if the tractor will move, the TA also, also check by engaging the diff lock, if the tractor moves with the diff locked, then there is the possibility of a broken axle.

Did this problem just happen out of the blue, or were you working the machine?.


----------



## 65 Hemi (Aug 24, 2021)

65 Hemi said:


> Yes it does have a TA. Theres a little free play in clutch. When clutch is engaged, I can shift gears fine with no gear grinding. If clutch is not engaged gears grind so im guessing the clutch works.





FredM said:


> Have you tried engaging 2nd or 3rd gear to see if the tractor will move, the TA also, also check by engaging the diff lock, if the tractor moves with the diff locked, then there is the possibility of a broken axle.
> 
> Did this problem just happen out of the blue, or were you working the machine?.


Sorry so late getting back. Actually my neighbors tractor, just trying to help him out. Once on the tractor myself, the clutch pedal was tight all the way down. No slack at all. Then i noticed the "turnbuckle" on the clutch shaft had been run all the way out. Which tells me the people he just got it from was loosing the clutch. After adjusting that to have at least 1 inch of play it didn't help at all. I'm kinda leaning towards a bad clutch now but im more of a car mechanic trying to help out a friend. Went through all gears, still no movement at all.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Time for a split.


----------



## 65 Hemi (Aug 24, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Time for a split.


Yep!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

65 Hemi said:


> Sorry so late getting back. Actually my neighbors tractor, just trying to help him out. Once on the tractor myself, the clutch pedal was tight all the way down. No slack at all. Then i noticed the "turnbuckle" on the clutch shaft had been run all the way out. Which tells me the people he just got it from was loosing the clutch. After adjusting that to have at least 1 inch of play it didn't help at all. I'm kinda leaning towards a bad clutch now but im more of a car mechanic trying to help out a friend. Went through all gears, still no movement at all.


Something you don't want to know, so looks like a split, will the split be done by you or your neighbor?.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Never done that with any tractor I've owned and don't want to. Why I have what I have, no clutch.


----------



## 65 Hemi (Aug 24, 2021)

FredM said:


> Something you don't want to know, so looks like a split, will the split be done by you or your neighbor?.


Myself. Already ordered steel, heavy duty casters and rods for adjustment on the dollys. Just gotta pull it over here to my shop where I have a concrete floor to work on because I sure ain't gonna do that in the dirt! HaHa!


----------



## 65 Hemi (Aug 24, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Never done that with any tractor I've owned and don't want to. Why I have what I have, no clutch.


Amen to that!!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

65 Hemi said:


> Myself. Already ordered steel, heavy duty casters and rods for adjustment on the dollys. Just gotta pull it over here to my shop where I have a concrete floor to work on because I sure ain't gonna do that in the dirt! HaHa!


Are you going to move the rear from the front, or the front from the rear?, easier to chock the front and move the rear, good you have a concrete floor to work on, you will need a couple of wood wedges to jam between the front axle and chassis either side of the bolster to hold the tractor front upright, otherwise the front of the tractor will fall sideways on the bolster when the rear is moved from the front.

If you have the large trolley jack even better, this goes in from the rear of the tractor and holds the transmission housing towards the bell housing, you will need a bloke on each rear wheel and another bloke to steer the jack and the same for rejoining later.

If you have a lathe to make a clutch aligning tool, so much the better, but you will most likely have to roll the engine to get the splines to engage.

enjoy, it was always a challenge to rejoin a tractor.


----------

